# Solidworks sous bootcamp



## simon-Mac (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai vu pas mal de conversations au sujet de Catia à faire tourner sous mac.
Je travaille beaucoup sur Solidworks et j'en ai marre de bosser sous PC... J'aimerais m'acheter macbook ou un MBP mais avant ça je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire tourner solidworks sous bootcamp ou parallels. Y a-t-il des soucis de mémoire ou de carte graphique...

Merci.
Simon


----------



## Chamyky (10 Octobre 2007)

simon-Mac a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai vu pas mal de conversations au sujet de Catia à faire tourner sous mac.
> Je travaille beaucoup sur Solidworks et j'en ai marre de bosser sous PC... J'aimerais m'acheter macbook ou un MBP mais avant ça je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de faire tourner solidworks sous bootcamp ou parallels. Y a-t-il des soucis de mémoire ou de carte graphique...
> ...



Je n'ai pas (encore) essayé, mais à mon avis, il tournera parfaitement.


----------



## sas13 (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Aucun problème, solidworks fonctionne parfaitement bien sous bootcamp. Comme j'ai aussi parallels, je lance la machine virtuelle bootcamp directement sous mac os, et ça fonctionne très bien aussi (ça évite de rebooter la machine). Un conseil quand même, il faut au moins 2Go de mémoire lorsqu'on tourne avec les deux os, car les ressources sont dans ce cas partagées (je laisse 1Go à windows XP et 1Go à mac os)
A+


----------



## tantoillane (22 Février 2008)

Tiens SolidWorks, qu'est-ce que j'ai pu m'amuser avec ça au collège (déjà un futur ingénieur )

Sinon, je rereconfirme qu'il n'y a pas de problème pour le faire tourner sur un nouveau mac.


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Février 2008)

sas13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Aucun problème, solidworks fonctionne parfaitement bien sous bootcamp. Comme j'ai aussi parallels, je lance la machine virtuelle bootcamp directement sous mac os, et ça fonctionne très bien aussi (ça évite de rebooter la machine). Un conseil quand même, il faut au moins 2Go de mémoire lorsqu'on tourne avec les deux os, car les ressources sont dans ce cas partagées (je laisse 1Go à windows XP et 1Go à mac os)
> A+



Voilà les applications 3 D tournant sur Parallels Desktop 3:

Applications
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
Autodesk AutoCAD 2008
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2	

Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
CATIA V5R16
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
NASA World Wind 1.4
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0	

Punch! Professional Home
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007

Et le lien sur le site de Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/features/3d/


----------



## eric.poussin (23 Février 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà les applications 3 D tournant sur Parallels Desktop 3:
> 
> Applications
> Autodesk 3ds Max 9
> ...



Perso, j'ai utilisé sans problème sous VMware Fusion Rhino 3 et 4.
Et sous Bootcamp, aucun problème avec ces deux-là. Même MAAT, pourtant très particulier, fonctionne sans problème (clef dongle de licence obligatoire).

Juste pour ceux qui veulent vraiment bosser en modélisation 3D, évitez la virtualisation et démarrez directement sous Windows via Bootcamp. On se retrouve avec un vrai PC digne de ce nom. La perte de vitesse est trop importante en usage combiné.


----------



## yoan13200 (14 Février 2010)

bonjour à vous ^^

je viens de m'acheter le dernier Macbook blanc. je suis en deuxième année de BTS et aussi j'utilise Solidwork tout le temps .
j'ai installé "parallels desktop 5" puis windows XP professionnel. puis quand je met le CD d'installation de solidwork il ne veux pas le lancer et me signale une erreur .
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? 

merci


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Février 2010)

yoan13200 a dit:


> bonjour à vous ^^
> je viens de m'acheter le dernier Macbook blanc. je suis en deuxième année de BTS et aussi j'utilise Solidwork tout le temps .
> j'ai installé "parallels desktop 5" puis windows XP professionnel. puis quand je met le CD d'installation de solidwork il ne veux pas le lancer et me signale une erreur .
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
> merci



Il faut noter l'erreur et la donner.
Tu es sur le bureau Windows quand tu mets le CD de Solidwork ?
Dans Parallels 5 as-tu activé dans la machine virtuelle dans la rubrique Vidéo la 3 D et la synchro verticale?


----------



## yoan13200 (14 Février 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Il faut noter l'erreur et la donner.
> Tu es sur le bureau Windows quand tu mets le CD de Solidwork ?
> Dans Parallels 5 as-tu activé dans la machine virtuelle dans la rubrique Vidéo la 3 D et la synchro verticale?



et bien je vous remercie de répondre aussi rapidement ^^

alors je suis en mode cohérence de "parallels desktop 5" puis je me met en fenêtre ( l'affichage), j'ouvre le poste de travail, et je vais lecteur réseau  " solidworks1 on '.psf' (Y " puis je lance loader.exe et j'ai l'erreur :

 "  Error at line 74 of
y:\setup\msetup\msetup.ini
expanded value for icon does not exist:
y:\setup\msetup\cw1632.ico  "

voilà donc j'ai lus qui valait mieux l'installer avec Bootcamp mais je n'ai pas  car il faut un CD officiel de Windows XP et j'ai une image .iso .


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Février 2010)

yoan13200 a dit:


> et bien je vous remercie de répondre aussi rapidement ^^
> 
> alors je suis en mode cohérence de "parallels desktop 5" puis je me met en fenêtre ( l'affichage), j'ouvre le poste de travail, et je vais lecteur réseau  " solidworks1 on '.psf' (Y " puis je lance loader.exe et j'ai l'erreur :
> 
> ...



Voilà ce que dit la base de connaissances de Parallels sur l'OEM :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129

Tu sais, Windows 7 édition familiale Premium ne coûte que 165 &#8364; livraison incluse soit 45 centimes par jour et ce pendant un an, ou la possibilité également de versements pendant 3 mois et le solde en un mois.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est installer d'abord Windows sur Boot Camp, ce qui te permet d'avoir toutes les possibilités pour jouer quelque soit le jeu. Puis d'intégrer la partition de Boot Camp dans Parallels 5. C'est mieux de ne pas être obligé de redémarrer pour avoir Windows (comme c'est le cas avec Boot Camp). C'est l'un des plus de Parallels.
C'est d'ailleurs pourquoi tu as déjà Parallels 5.


----------



## blackpod (17 Février 2010)

Une version mac de solidworks a été annoncé par dassaut et ceci http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/04/solidworks-porte-sous-os-x montre l'avancement du portage c'est vrai que solidworks est un outil intéressant et couplé avec matlab et simulink cela devient très intéressant ^^


----------



## yoan13200 (17 Février 2010)

blackpod a dit:


> Une version mac de solidworks a été annoncé par dassaut et ceci http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/04/solidworks-porte-sous-os-x montre l'avancement du portage c'est vrai que solidworks est un outil intéressant et couplé avec matlab et simulink cela devient très intéressant ^^



hey,

ben je te remercie de cet info que j'attend depuis presque 2ans ^^ enfin j'ai finalement réussis à installer, windows XP SP3 sur ma partition BootCamp de mon macbook j'ai du acheter Windows XP pour 87 mais au moins tout est vraiment sans problème est fonctionne parfaitement 
dès que j'ai plus de sous j'achèterais " parallèles desktop 5 " pour ne plus avoir besoin de rebooter ^^sinon vivement solidwork sur mac


----------



## Herogei (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 


Je me permets de rouvrir ce sujet, car ma femme doit reprendre les études et elle aimerait investir dans un MBP.
Elle va devoir utiliser Solidworks à l'école et du coup j'aurais aimé savoir ce que vous me conseillez de choisir.

J'ai été voir sur le site de solidworks car toujours pas de version mac, et pour la compatibilité des cartes graphiques, ça me dirait de partir sur un mbp à au moins 2000 euros sur le refurb.

J'aimerais avoir vos avis d'experts, et également comment procéder pour pouvoir l'utiliser ? 
Boot camp avec W10 ou bien mieux si cela existe.

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos retours et votre aide.
Bonne semaine.


----------

